# Top this – A newbie limited out on Tog on the very first day (Kipto, Dec 3)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

We, picked the right time. We planned to fish 2 hours between 1 hour before and 1 hour after the low tide.

On the way to Kipto, we recognize the vehicles of two upper bay kayak-anglers. They gave up CBBT due to the rough water – That was a right call.

All five of us, used blue crab for bait and limited out on Tautog quickly.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehP7Hqy6Hpc?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="720" height="400">

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

I will have to carry me a Tog rod over there this upcoming weekend. Will be staying in a Lodge trying to get myself a Kow from the pasture.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The water temp will be around 49-51F, I predict. I am sure there will be togs in good number.

joe


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Great Work Guys*

Thats a great day fishing, love it when a plan comes together..Never Targeted Togs, ain't never seen one down this way.. But it sure looks fun.. 

JAM


----------



## SaltyWon (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow!!! Joe,

That was a great day, a day I will remember and treasure. Thank you!!!
And thank you for putting me on a spot light! haha

Won


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice fishing with you Won, hope to see you around more!

Joe, I'm glad we got one more shot at them!


----------



## Reddrum001 (May 9, 2011)

*Kiptopeke this weekend*

I live in raleigh and my be headed up by myself just seeing if you guys will be out there. Give me a call if someone needs a fishing partner. (919)441-8314. Thanks


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

That was awesome!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Reddrum001 said:


> I live in raleigh and my be headed up by myself just seeing if you guys will be out there. Give me a call if someone needs a fishing partner. (919)441-8314. Thanks


I can't (most likely) fish this weekend because i will have visitors at home. But there several people from the Upper Chesapeak Bay will fish CBBT for tog/large striper (or Kipto depending on the wind). I will PM you about that group. The members of this group are die-hard anglers, and quality people. I also saved you phone number. I will call you in the future 

joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Joe I was planning on being out that weekend but came down with a headcold , so this weekend is on . Give me a ring the next time your down


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Nice work Joe I was planning on being out that weekend but came down with a headcold , so this weekend is on . Give me a ring the next time your down


I will. If I am alone I will pick you up.

joe


----------

